# Fifer Junior Capstan



## kittiwake (Nov 7, 2008)

I have just bought the 1950 Fifer Marean KY120 to put back to original. Does anyone know the whereabouts of a Fifer capstan or a similar drum end to alter, anything considered and in any condition

Bob


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

have no idea where you would find a capstan, but do know a wee bit of her history, built 1950, yard number 668, for Mr Blackery of Crail. Original engine Kelvin J2, 22hp. think this was replaced by a Ford dover. Btw, are you removing the masts? Am asking because i know of another boat project , where they are going to have to make a mast..............


----------



## kittiwake (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for your reply only just noticed!, got a double drum capstan from Fife just this week, I have got a P4 Kelvin out of a yacht to replace the Ford which was knackered.
I am keeping the masts and sails and hopefully will make it to Portsoy in the summer if shes ready


----------

